# EUIII Complete.



## Saeltari (May 10, 2009)

I made a huge mistake when I recently picked this one up... I didn't know, honestly! It caught me, I'm an addict now 

Anybody else enjoying it?


----------



## Cayal (May 10, 2009)

What is EUIII?


----------



## Saeltari (May 10, 2009)

Europa Universalis III is a strategy game a bit like the Ghengis Khan of old but much, much better. More in depth strategy and less fighting, more diplomacy and economics and less total war.

->GDN: Europa Universalis III Complete Review (PC) - PC

-> Europa Universalis III - Home


----------



## Cayal (May 11, 2009)

It looks interesting, do you basically run a country?


----------



## Saeltari (May 11, 2009)

Pretty much. It's a lot of fun.


----------

